# Which canister filter for my new mbuna tank?



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi as alot of you know. 42" long 190l tank, i need a cannister to go with my internal filter.
Which eheim should i go for?

Open to suggestions.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

well if you're set on eheim is seems like the classic 2217 is a popular choice for a tank roughly that size, although i would say 42 inches is a little short of a tank, it is a bowfront?


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

nope not a bowfront, the classic 2217 then, would any of the new eco ones or professional range be too large and unesscessary?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

well i think I would always choose classics over ecos, and yes the pros would be larger than you need for that tank, especially since you have a second filter on it

note that i don't own an eheim, but you hear too many good things about the classics to even want to try the eco


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

the ecco is propably the worst eheim model because of the mech handle...another vote for the 2217


----------



## BjÃƒÂ¸rgvin (Feb 18, 2010)

I see that the 2217 is said to hold a 600l tank. The same as the pro3 2075 wich I have on my 180l. I dont find this too big. I dont really think there is something called to big when it comes to filters  So any filter in that size in classic or professional line would be a good choice. Whatever you find the best deal on. Cant speak for the classic line but my 2075 is very quiet!
The professional has also a priming handle. So no need to suck on the hoses to get water in the system.
And a last tip. Measure if there is room where you plan on storing the filter. I was lucky I had the old stand. The new stand that comes with the juwel rio 180 has now a shelf in between the two front doors. So the filter would not have fitted inside the two smaller rooms!
Here is pick of the filter in place now.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks guys, still dont know what to pick. more advice please so i can make my mind up.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## csnake (Feb 22, 2009)

If you plan on wrestling with or playing football with your canister filter, then I would recomend the classic.

However, if you don't plan on abusing your filter, the eco is perfectly fine. I have 3 2236 eco's and I've never ever had any issues with them. I have heard many complaints about the eco line's durabillity, but it is almost always associated with the owner trying to "strong-arm" the filter open or closed, or not knowing how to use it. If you read the directions, and don't abuse them, they are great filters... I love mine, and plan on buying another soon.


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

I recently got a fluval 405 and love it... great features


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

more suggestions more suggestions lol. Thanks for the above guys.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, you might want to look at Sunsun Canisters. Been out about 3 years now and clobber the competition on price and performance. With the money I saved over an Eheim, I bought a boat.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for that input shall investigate. still open to more experiences from others.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

sunsun is too unknown for me to take the risk on

if you aren't set on eheim, i love renas, the xp series is a great canister and for the price i would put them up against any other filter. the eheim have better quality and are a bit more expensive, if you don't go eheim I would suggest you go with rena, i think an xp3 would be a good choice for the tank, even an xp2 would do a great job


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

cjacob316 said:


> sunsun is too unknown for me to take the risk on


Have the 305 SunSun running for over a year now no issues. Great quality impeller and ceramic shafts. 4 media baskets hold alot of filter media.

All for under $100 bucks delivered from ebay. Can't see a drawback there so far.


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

JALOOS said:


> cjacob316 said:
> 
> 
> > sunsun is too unknown for me to take the risk on
> ...


only drawback I might see is the availability of the sponges. Obviously you can guy bulk media otherwise and fill the basket. I might give one a shot as I need another to go along with my fluval.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

the media availability is a huge turn off, it's nice to be able to go to the store and buy what you need. also how do you get replacement parts for something like this? do you have to get that on ebay as well? the flow rate may be high, but how much bypass is there?

the same filter media in two different canisters creates the same amount of obstruction. 
so in order for the sunsun to retain such high flow rate, it has to have more porous media, which make the media less effective, a lot more bypass than other canisters, or a larger pump, my bet would be that this thing has a good bit of bypass


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Replacement parts are from the seller on eBay so that's not an issue. There is virtually no bypass as there is almost no room around the sides of the baskets as they all fit tight and snug unlike most other canisters I've seen. Sure flow rate will diminish with media, all canister do. Best of all when I got my 303B the money I saved over anything else, I bought a boat. If you don't have or used a Sunsun, they you don't know. How much should a canister cost since they all have a $20 motor and $30 in plastic parts? Why should you pay $150-$300? Not me.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

just another opinion here...

I like to buy marineland products whenever possible simply because they have one of the best customer service teams I have ever dealt with (including non-fish keeping related products). I have 2 Marineland C-360's on my 60 gallon Mbuna tank and couldn't be happier. I never have had any problems with them but, even before I did, I started hearing about a problem with the valve block that other people were having (thanks to CF!!) and contacted marinelenad and they sent me the part just in case! They have also sent me a new visatherm stealth heater, when one of mine stopped working, no questions asked, no charge to me, and I didn't have to send back the busted one or anything.

That being said, although I have never owned one, eheim is supposed to be the best of the best. I don't think you'll go wrong if you go eheim.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for the help guys, eheim is sounding like the best bet. No one any experience with fluval canisters?

Whats the difference with eheim and fluval?


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Dook said:



> JALOOS said:
> 
> 
> > cjacob316 said:
> ...


1 tray walmart floss, 2 trays ceramic rings and a tray of bioballs and Kent nitrate sponge works for me.

and for the record the Marineland is virtually the same and the sponges fit the SunSun.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

looked for the sun sun, not worth my while as i can only get from america. I'm in uk.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Cichlidude said:


> If you don't have or used a Sunsun, then you don't know. How much should a canister cost since they all have a $20 motor and $30 in plastic parts? Why should you pay $150-$300? Not me.


Couldn't agree more. Seems there is alot of markup based on a name brand for what is virtually the same thing. The SunSun is pretty much the same as the marineland c-360 and is also sold all around the world under about 4 different names.

As far as the parts go for the price of repair parts for name brand canisters you can buy a whole new SunSun.

My official take on it having used it can't beat it.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i thought that the two filters looked oddly similar. it sucks that you can't buy them in local stores though


----------



## mbunareunion (May 13, 2006)

I have had the Classics and the Eccos, the classics are pretty bullet proof, loads of media and work well, easy to get parts, and work forever, had 2 for my old 55 g for 3 years and worked great, had to replace 1 empelor assembly. The Eccos are new to me - geographically nobody around here carried the Classic but did have the Ecco, so far no issues in the 6 mos I have had them - I have one rated to 30 g and another to 60 g and they are working great. One difference is that the Eccos come with a nozel on the outake whereas the Classics come with a spray bar, easy enough to buy a spray bar online but it is an expense. I do think the ecco holds more media but maybe that is a visual thing, they do have a lower profile so if cabinet space is an issue might work better. The priming issue - sometimes the Classic can be a bit stubborn but I always got it primed, the Ecco is easy, slowly lower the handle and your done. I do like the connectors on the Ecco as well for cleaning the lines it works well, can't remember if the classic had the quick connector or not. I think you can't really go wrong either way in my estimation.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i just bought an ecco 2234 for $40, not sure is it moved enough water for me to use it in the tank i wanted it for, but i think i would put it on a 55 with another filter though for sure.

i saw the guy's tank that sold it to me, he had this and an ac110 on a 55 with a jd, a convict and 3 buenos aires tetras, the tank looked pretty clean


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

sounds good, let me know how it goes when you put it in your tank. Good luck & Thanks.


----------

